# Am I in a Thyroid storm?



## blady329 (Mar 12, 2011)

Today while I was at the doctor (unrelated to thyroid) I all of a sudden felt like I was going to pass out.My blood pressure wasn't high, it was on the low side, but my heart rate was irregular.
I have a feeling it isn't thyroid storm... but what could it be? I am off my thyroid meds waiting for radiation, and taking atenolol 25 mg as needed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

blady329 said:


> Today while I was at the doctor (unrelated to thyroid) I all of a sudden felt like I was going to pass out.My blood pressure wasn't high, it was on the low side, but my heart rate was irregular.
> I have a feeling it isn't thyroid storm... but what could it be? I am off my thyroid meds waiting for radiation, and taking atenolol 25 mg as needed.


Oh, dear!!! Welcome to the board.

Here are the symptoms. Temp. is important! Get to ER if you think you are having a thyroid storm!

Thyroid Storm Symptoms
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001437

May the angels watch over you! Let us know!


----------

